# European Vets For The Pet Passport.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've cobbled together a Google Map of recommended Vets who are familiar with the Pet Passport scheme.

Vets in Spain, Germany, Switzerland are all easier to use with the new 5 day rule from Defra and have been added to the map.

If you have any Vets to add or you think any of the information is incorrect could you please let me know.

Link to Google Map - http://g.co/maps/7hzmc


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brilliant Keith Really useful
We took both our labradors
to Christine Petry in Calais
two weeks ago
We provided the tablets and She administered them
and gave the dogs a good examination.
She was very friendly
Cost when we did the maths on returning home £25 per dog.


----------



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Keith, 

I live in France and the practice I use when visiting the UK is: - 

Clinique Veterinaire de Kerven,
30 Avenue Victor Hugo,
29270,
Carhaix. Finistere.
Tel 02 98 93 06 59

It is just over one hour drive from the port of Roscoff.

It is a small animal practice - the vets are 3 ladies all of whom speak excellent English. The receptionists also speak a little English. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've cobbled together a Google Map of recommended Vets who are familiar with the Pet Passport scheme.
> 
> Vets in Spain, Germany, Switzerland are all easier to use with the new 5 day rule from Defra and have been added to the map.
> 
> ...


As you say its now "achievable" from Spain so if you will you can add my Spanish vet to your list they are excellent and fully understand the passport procedures new and old, have several locations and are multilingual.

CLINICA VETENERIA
LA CALETA
AVDA.ANDALUCIA 136
CALETA DE VELEZ 
VELZ MALAGA 29751
TEL 952 55 10 10


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent job, Keith!

I thought the Ardres vet was on the original list? And we've also used one at Gravelines. Both speak English and will see you without appointment (although you may have to wait, of course).

I'll get data for you later on if you need it (just heading out of the door).

Gerald


----------



## Lennondayz (Sep 23, 2008)

More info re the vet in Carhaix, Brittany.

Opening hours: -
0830 - 1200 and 1345 to 1900 Mon - Fri
Sat 0830 - 1230 and 1400 to 1600
24 hour emergeny service details on the main number answerphone.

Price for 1 cat or 1 dog under 20kg = 41 euro
dog over 20kg = 51 euro


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Lennondayz and BrianJP.

Thanks for the info.

I've attached details of each Vet - could you tell me if I've got the right Vets and, if so, the details are right or need altering.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any more Vets to add to the May List?


----------

